

Show HN: A site to collect funny code snippets. - farmdawgnation
http://watcode.frmr.me

======
farmdawgnation
This is a site that I developed to share amusing, shocking, or interesting
snippets of code. We have sites to share funny quotes, text messages, but I
have yet to see one for funny snippets of code! There's not much on the actual
site right now, but if you like the idea - submit something!

Mostly, I wanted an excuse to play with Node.js, Bootstrap, and the Rainbow
syntax highlighting engine. I am admittedly no expert at Node and Express, but
I think that it came out alright, all things considered. Notably, with the
help of Twitter bootstrap I managed to avoid completely butchering the visual
elements of that page. (Go me!)

I've open-sourced the code for this site here:
<https://github.com/farmdawgnation/watcode>

If you have any particular thoughts on the code - then let me know on GitHub.
I still have a lot to learn in the Node world, but I think this project still
serves as a pretty powerful example of what Node can do, for anyone who is
curious. For people who learn by picking apart something that already works,
it might be a good starting point for learning Node/Express. :)

Cheers!

------
yitchelle
Great idea! Are you drawing your inspiration from <http://thedailywtf.com/>?

~~~
farmdawgnation
I am not, actually. The inspiration for this gem is actually Gary Bernhardt's
WAT Lighenting talk.

<https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat>

